

Air Force Network Admins Found Out About Drone Virus Through News Story - cwan
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/10/11/2311215/air-force-network-admins-found-out-about-drone-virus-through-news-story

======
ordinary
Direct link to article, bypassing aggregator:
[http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/10/drone-virus-kept-
qui...](http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/10/drone-virus-kept-quiet/)

